# Breeders List



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

There are have been questions on SM regarding whether the AMA and MO lists are identical. I bought the MO list in October 2004. I have just now gone to the AMA site to compare the lists. They are not identical. I only compared a few states because it is tedious and time consuming.

*Alabama:*
No duplicates
They each had two on their lists, but not the same two.

*Alaska:*
One on the list - Exactly the same

*Arizona:*
Four on the list - Exactly the same

*California:*
There are 8 that appear on both lists
AMA - Has 14 on its list 
MO - Has 16 on its list 

*Colorado: *
There is one that appears on both lists
AMA - Has 1 on its list 
MO - Has 4 on its list 

*Connecticut:*
AMA - Has 1 on its list
MO - Has none on its list

So, you can see that there are some similarities but it is not 100% exact and neither list is 100% complete. The AMA list includes only members in the AMA. I would imagine there are reputable breeders who are not members of the AMA. 

If any of you want to know whether a specific breeder is on the MO list, I will be glad to check on it for you.


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

That was so nice of you to do that research. I guess the controversy over the two lists arose because if you live in one state, the lists are identical, but in other states it is not.

By the way, why don't you trim Catcher's crown yourself? Pico gets unruly crown hair before grooming and I will take some blunt tipped small scissors and trim it up myself. I agree that that topknot with no brow hair looks odd. I think it's because the topknot is too far back. If more of the brow hair was grownn out to be included in the topknot, that would work.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pico's Parent_@Nov 13 2004, 10:33 AM
> *By the way, why don't you trim Catcher's crown yourself?  Pico gets unruly crown hair before grooming and I will take some blunt tipped small scissors and trim it up myself.  I agree that that topknot with no brow hair looks odd.  I think it's because the topknot is too far back.  If more of the brow hair was grownn out to be included in the topknot, that would work.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=16249*


[/QUOTE]

Hi Pamela, you're right about the brow hair, etc. When I took Catcher to the groomer we discussed a "visor" cut and we discussed a top knot. I thought we had settled on the top knot. Well, she did both... did the visor cut and the top knot which is just horrible.  It was the perfect length for a nice top knot when I took him in for the grooming, but now, of course, it is too short. 

Well, I tried cutting it myself a couple months ago and it didn't look very good. Catcher does not have "good" hair. It is not exactly cottony but it is not as silky as Kallie's. He's young so I don't know if it'll change or not. He has more of a fluffy coat rather than a silky one. So it is really hard to get his coat looking good. I must say one thing though, I have never found a mat on him, so at least that is one good thing!









The problem partly is that my groomer, who I've used for about 8 years... started with Rosebud, is a wonderful person but she does the dogs in stages and they dry in a cage with air blowing on them. I don't like this but have stuck with her because of the sweet way she handles the dogs. But I have recently contacted two mobile groomers who come to your house in a special outfitted truck/van. This allows them to do one at a time completely and they don't dry in cages, etc. I hope one of them will work out.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pico's Parent_@Nov 13 2004, 10:33 AM
> *That was so nice of you to do that research.  I guess the controversy over the two lists arose because if you live in one state, the lists are identical, but in other states it is not.*


Yes, if you were only looking at Arizona, for example, you could say they are identical. I personally, would pay more attention to the AMA list than the MO list. As I recall, the MO list is a directory of names compiled from various sources, something any of us could do if we were so inclined. 

Conversely, the AMA list is a membership list of breeders who have agreed to abide by the AMA Code of Ethics. The Code of Ethics is excellent and it covers just about all of the important features we are looking for in a breeder. There is not a way to show a direct link to the portion on the AMA site that shows the Code of Ethics. However, if you go to the AMA site and click on Breeders' List, there is a link in the 2nd paragraph for the AMA Code of Ethics.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catchers Mom+Nov 13 2004, 01:00 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The problem partly is that my groomer, who I've used for about 8 years... started with Rosebud, is a wonderful person but she does the dogs in stages and they dry in a cage with air blowing on them. I don't like this but have stuck with her because of the sweet way she handles the dogs. But I have recently contacted two mobile groomers who come to your house in a special outfitted truck/van. This allows them to do one at a time completely and they don't dry in cages, etc. I hope one of them will work out.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=16257
[/B][/QUOTE]

I had the same problem with my groomer...I didn't like the idea that the dogs were partly caged dried and since for most of the year their hair is long what I found after a grooming that the hair was very flyaway. I cut a deal..I bring them in after a bath (she suggested the next day) and she trims them dry. This works out very well for us. Just a suggestion that you could make, The groomer makes a little less money but I bring them in more often that way.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vita_@Nov 13 2004, 01:21 PM
> *I had the same problem with my groomer...I didn't like the idea that the dogs were partly caged dried and since for most of the year their hair is long what I found after a grooming that the hair was very flyaway. I cut a deal..I bring them in after a bath (she suggested the next day) and she trims them dry. This works out very well for us. Just a suggestion that you could make, The groomer makes a little less money but I bring them in more often that way.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=16262*


[/QUOTE]

That is a good suggestion.. however, believe it or not, I have never given mine a bath!!!  I take them for a bath and grooming once a month. They are both indoor dogs only. They may go out to the patio area for a few minutes a couple times a week, but that's it. They are both just terrible when I try to brush them. They jump on my shoulder and bury in and I have to pull them off of me. Both of them do this. Catcher is better than Kallie in that he will let me brush him and clean him up a little bit but it still is a challenge. And unfortunately, my groomer isn't the best at cutting either! I've stuck with her because I like her so much and she even came to my house when Catcher hadn't had all his shots yet....

Well, maybe the mobile groomer will work out... I like the idea of not having to take them as it is always a rush in the morning and at lunchtime picking them up, etc.

P.S. You may have seen elsewhere on the forum where I bought Pet Silk.... that's for my groomer to use.... unless I get "brave" and give it a try.


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

thank you much for the list !!!

it must have taken a lot of time to type it all out !!!!1

i really appreciate it !!!! i hope i could help u in some way one day too..hehe


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Hi, Kallie/Catchers Mom. Could you please tell me if there are different breeders on the MO list for Iowa? Thanks!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Nov 15 2004, 09:32 AM
> *Hi, Kallie/Catchers Mom.  Could you please tell me if there are different breeders on the MO list for Iowa?  Thanks!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=16380*


[/QUOTE]

HI Lexi's Mom, The MO list has only one name from Iowa on it and it is also on the AMA list. The AMA list, as you've probably seen, has two names on it. The one on the left is the one that is on the MO list. Hope this helps...


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catchers Mom+Nov 15 2004, 12:16 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HI Lexi's Mom, The MO list has only one name from Iowa on it and it is also on the AMA list. The AMA list, as you've probably seen, has two names on it. The one on the left is the one that is on the MO list. Hope this helps...
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=16446
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks! I'm thinking of getting Lexi a little sister in another year or so.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Kristi, how about adopting a rescue next time? Northcentral Maltese (Mary Palmer) fosters a lot of dogs in the midwest.

The nice thing about a rescue is that you can select a dog who would be most compatible as a sister for Lexi instead of taking "potluck" with a puppy. So many wonderful dogs come into rescue for so many different reasons and are looking for that special, "just right" home. I think the fact that you do agility with Lexi, send her to doggie daycare, etc. would make you an excellent candidate to be an adoptive mom.

For instance, just look at this sweet baby looking for her forever home now:

http://www.malteserescue.homestead.com/Ado...ueCindiBlu.html


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I've thought of that, but the ones I've looked at want you to have a house. I live in an apartment building. I'll keep it in mind though. I need to get some credit cards paid off before I get another dog.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

K/C's Mom, could you please tell me if the NJ breeders are the same or different on these two lists? I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Nov 17 2004, 02:21 PM
> *K/C's Mom, could you please tell me if the NJ breeders are the same or different on these two lists?  I would greatly appreciate it.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=16828*


[/QUOTE]
They are totally different. I will send you a private message with more info....


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catchers Mom+Nov 17 2004, 02:26 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are totally different. I will send you a private message with more info....
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=16829
[/B][/QUOTE]
Thank you so much. I'll look for it.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty+Nov 17 2004, 02:43 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]
Thank you so much. I'll look for it.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=16834
[/B][/QUOTE]

Just now sent it....


----------



## Gemlady9876 (Jan 23, 2005)

Anyone ever hear of Donna Davis as a breeder in Missouri? This is where my maltese came from and he is perfect. I know Missouri is known as Puppy Mill State big time.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gemlady9876_@Apr 25 2005, 02:02 PM
> *Anyone ever hear of Donna Davis as a breeder in Missouri? This is where my maltese came from and he is perfect. I know Missouri is known as Puppy Mill State big time.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=56327*


[/QUOTE]
Never heard of her, but she is NOT on the puppymill or the broker list. So that is good.

What is the name of her kennel?


----------

